# Phoneutria fera ( Brazilian wandering spider )



## Laurens (Apr 16, 2015)

lets start with my second post  
here are some photo's of my brazilian wandering spiders ( Phoneutria fera ).















enjoy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## telepatella (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautiful. Can you give a shot of the whole enclosure? I would like to see how deep your substrate is and what size tank.


----------



## The Snark (Apr 20, 2015)

telepatella said:


> Beautiful. Can you give a shot of the whole enclosure? I would like to see how deep your substrate is and what size tank.


And toss in the various safety measures you have in place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Apr 22, 2015)

The Snark said:


> And toss in the various safety measures you have in place.


I second that. I would be interested in the safety measures you have in place as well. In fact out of curiousity what measures do you have in place for your higher toxicity inverts Snark?


----------



## Laurens (Apr 23, 2015)

didn't noticed the replies  I will make a good shot from the enclosures today, hang in there
About the safety measures, I always use tools like long pincers, and my spiders being kept in a serperated room with safety strips at the bottem of the door preventing escapes. 
the cages are labeled with the species name, protocolls are hanging on the inside of the door. And downstairs in the hall I got a card with the background of the house with a arrow pointing to the venomous room in case of a emergency.
the enclosures are spiderstreets 40x20x20cm, substrate ( cocopeat ) is about 2 to 3 cm and the trees are palmtrees. these are special bred to stay small 20 cm in height.


----------



## The Snark (Apr 23, 2015)

TheHonestPirate said:


> I second that. I would be interested in the safety measures you have in place as well. In fact out of curiousity what measures do you have in place for your higher toxicity inverts Snark?


Aside from two cats that are always in season, I don't keep any animals. Don't have to. There's no keeping them out anyway. Thailand doesn't have any really deadly small critters anyway.Time to recall and recap what visitor munch and zap crowd we've had. Heterometrus and scolopendra, common, other scorps, wasps, wasps, WASPS and [SUB]wasps[/SUB], bees same same. We shoo them out. Spiders are welcome and we lock the cats on the upstairs porch when they come calling. (Had a lycosid lurking in the kitchen for a couple of months. A Huntsman friend of his tried in vain many times to teach him how to climb walls). Out in the yard, paradise tree snakes, a couple of Russells or Saw scales, a couple dozen appearances from Various O. Hannah's, (saw one two days ago that zipped across the road and into our yard. Heading for the river for a tadpole buffet no doubt), an occasional hole dwelling T, a few Kaouthai, two Siamensis, a couple of pythons, a few lovely sunbeams, a dozen or so Ahaetulla, a krait now and then, and the usual assortment of tokays.

What safety measures? Two very important ones: 1. They were here first. Watch yourself and give them due respect. My wife is Hmong. She kisses spiders and keeps them in her hair, palys various forms of soccer with the crawlers, demands I give scaled people the major right of way while asking me to catch it so she can get a closer look, and screams at the top of her lungs when encountering caterpillars. I stand corrected. Some of the caterpillars around here are roughly the equivalent of phoneutria. There are period deaths reported, her included.


----------



## Laurens (Apr 23, 2015)

a few extra


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 24, 2015)

Such a beautiful spider!  Do you have difficulties opening the enclosure without an escape attempt?  From what i know these are SUPER fast!


----------



## Hanska (Apr 24, 2015)

I have to ask.
I love wanderers but what is it in these that you find so fascinating? IMHO they don't look so great and they're really hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laurens (Apr 25, 2015)

well Grasshopper99, I've been keeping phoneutria's for 9 years or so and I once seen a escaping attempt but I luckily was in time shutting the enclosure.
They can be incredibly fast but I think the trick is providing the enclosure with a lot of shelters and position it in the back of the enclosure as far as possible.
This will ''prevent'' the spider from running to the opening of the enclosure cause it could hide in trees/plants and bark obstacles. 
As long as the spider feels comfortable its a very slow moving species and only flee when disturbed or when really hungry and actually jump toward passing prey.
I've seen people keeping this spiders in very small containers without shelters or anything what makes it a dangerous situation cause when provoked it definedly protect that little peace of territory it has left.

Hanska, that's a question I might hear this once or twice a month 
lets face the fact that every venomous creature possesses a certain threat to human beings whether its highly venomous or a little percentage that you'll have anaphylaxis.
The only reason for keeping a spider with this potency is the fact that the particular species is that beautifull ( personal oppinion ) or/and that its behaviour is interesting.
In my case ? both I really like the genus phoneutria cause its behaviour its interesting. many spiders often choose to hide for very long periods or sitting still for weeks as the phoneutria
is really the opposite of this, and can't sit still for too long. Its a spider possible diagnosted with ADHD . this spider is almost always on the move and also almost always in sight cause
they prefer hang upside down under leafes or flattened against corcbark and so on. They have mood swings and sometimes they are docile till the wind turns and making them defensive.
Beside this behaviour I really love the colourations of the spiders especially the somewhat red chilericae ( especially in adults ) and the black and white striped markings underneath the front legs.
They will grow bigger than most spiders from the family Araneae yet they aren't Tarantula's whats special for these big sizes. well I'll have a few more reasons why I'd like this species but
I guess these reasons are the most valuable ones. at last but not at least offcourse there are plenty of other beautifull less dangerous species ( a few others in my collection ) but 
if we combine the whole picture and meassure witha scale say 5 is the highest rate for looks,behaviour,lifespan I'll give Phoneutria a 4. Why not 5 ? cause of its potency.
I do not recommend this species at all, but I do understand if there are people ( like me ) who love to have them.

Im sorry for my bad English,, but school has been a very long time ago

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Snark (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm seeing the logic in your enclosures. Unlike so many animal keepers you matched the traits and habits of the animal to a workable attractive containment. Without those plants in there, strategically placed, you would be coping with 'up in your face' on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## telepatella (Apr 25, 2015)

What species of plants are those?


----------



## Laurens (Apr 26, 2015)

those are palmtrees, the one in the back is called ''yucca'' and the one with the smaller leafes is a goldenpalm 

but it prefers the yucca to climb in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman (Apr 26, 2015)

peeka boo!!.........i can bite you....... i coudn't resist.


----------

